# IVF no longer an option due to financial constraints



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well we hadn't started the medication side of the IVFjourney not due until 2nd day of next AF but today
Realised due to business going under we can no longer afford treatment,
Can't get funding due to age and BMi
So sat here with bottle of whiskey trying to drown sorrows and accept a child/children will never be part of our life. 
Totally devastated 
Don't know where to turn or what to do.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Bless you and your partner.. I find the whole IVF restraints to be so unfair as I was declined a free cycle due to my partner already having children, although I'm not allowed and contact or intervention with them and I'm the one who infertile! Bloody joke. So I feel for you so much.. I've spent £26,000 to date with another £3,500 looming and I've no idea where that's coming from!! 

Could you not get a loan and have over a longer term (low interest) I've got one and I think I'll be adding to it. 

Don't give up.. It's strange but you find the money somehow or somewhere xx


----------



## acewillows (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles. It can be really tough trying to accept that something we really want just might not happen. Don't give up hope though, because there are other avenues to try. But otherwise, acceptance is key. I really don't think you're going to find this in a bottle, and even if it numbs the pain, you'll have to deal with it later. Maybe try something like writing a letter to the child you wished you had and burying it. Just something small to give you closure. I wish you all the best. Hopefully things will turn around and this is just a bump in the road.


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

just an update really.
well whiskey only lasted 1 night. then reality kicked in and started to sort things.

we have decided we cannot afford treatment in the UK so are looking at treatment abroad - BUlgaria to be precise as we have family over there.

so its not all over yet.
x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

So glad you can consider further treatment bk, wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------

